# Cyanogenmod 9 - Wifi Not Working



## rcrnko (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello folks,

I was wondering if anyone knows how to get the wifi working on the touchpad. I installed cyanogenmod 9 today and the wifi does not connect. When I boot into WebOs it works fine.

Any help would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

What version of CM9 are you using? What channel is the WiFi on?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

rcrnko said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows how to get the wifi working on the touchpad. I installed cyanogenmod 9 today and the wifi does not connect. When I boot into WebOs it works fine.
> 
> ...


Some people are reporting problems with the WiFi in the latest build. Try flashing the 7/7 build provide below.

Nightly 7/7/12 Download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?3ddnavbd47afit7

This video will show you how to update your Rom @ 2:10. You can also get the GooManager if you feel like trying a newer build later, for now see if this helps your WiFi problem. Checkout the official nightly thread to see peoples feedback on the current Roms.

[ROM] Official CyanogenMod 9 Nightly Build Discussion
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/page__pid__964812__st__5800#entry964812






You can also try running this WiFi app


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

My wiwfi has been problematic with the last month or so of nightlies. I tried all sorts of fixes, including changing the router channel to various channels between -6, running FXR Wifi Fixer. I also went back to webOS and the wifi signal is much stronger on webOS.

I' ll try 7/7 (its a shame its not up on Goo, as its been a while since I didnt use Goo to manage my TP.

one question, is it possile the wifi fix got mangled or dropped off my later nighlies?


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Doh... downloaded the 7/7 and realized I would still use Goo to flash the ROM (just making sure to point it to where 7/7 downloaded). Its optimizing applications... we'll soon see if going back to 7/7 was the solution.

UPDATE: well, if it did improve, it improved only marginally at best. using Wifi Analyzer, on channel 1, and sitting right next to the router, the TP gets -45 to -48 dBm (and shows 4 bars on the wifi icon). In the living room, two rooms away, about 50 feet in distance, it drops to -84 to -86 dBm and wavers between 1 and 2 bars. In the kitchen, now 3 rooms away, and about 60 feet away, it drops to 88dBm to 90dBm, and starts to lose wifi completely.

Any other ideas? I eventually will try an extender (I thought about moving the cable modem and wireless router to a mid point in the house, but the modem has a phone line (for VoIP) that needs to connect to a phone jack.


----------



## neilmaldy (Sep 25, 2012)

I had similar trouble but after installing "WiFi Manager" and using it to control WiFi settings I have found my connection to be stable. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

neilmaldy said:


> I had similar trouble but after installing "WiFi Manager" and using it to control WiFi settings I have found my connection to be stable. Your mileage may vary...


Thanks, but Wifi Manager appears to be the same as Wifi Analyzer, just reporting the open channelsand strongest signals. Am I missing something?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nomad1600 said:


> Doh... downloaded the 7/7 and realized I would still use Goo to flash the ROM (just making sure to point it to where 7/7 downloaded). Its optimizing applications... we'll soon see if going back to 7/7 was the solution.
> 
> UPDATE: well, if it did improve, it improved only marginally at best. using Wifi Analyzer, on channel 1, and sitting right next to the router, the TP gets -45 to -48 dBm (and shows 4 bars on the wifi icon). In the living room, two rooms away, about 50 feet in distance, it drops to -84 to -86 dBm and wavers between 1 and 2 bars. In the kitchen, now 3 rooms away, and about 60 feet away, it drops to 88dBm to 90dBm, and starts to lose wifi completely.
> 
> Any other ideas? I eventually will try an extender (I thought about moving the cable modem and wireless router to a mid point in the house, but the modem has a phone line (for VoIP) that needs to connect to a phone jack.


It sounds like you have done everything you can do from your end. Anything short of buying a more powerful router or WiFi Access Point. I also find 7/7 has better WiFi but that's really as good as it gets for your HP Touchpad. Have you tried out the CM10 preview? CM10 will hopefully bring more WiFi improvements but it's still under construction. I'm sure JCsullins and Dalingrin will make CM10 great but for now we just have to be patient.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It sounds like you have done everything you can do from your end. Anything short of buying a more powerful router or WiFi Access Point. I also find 7/7 has better WiFi but that's really as good as it gets for your HP Touchpad. Have you tried out the CM10 preview? CM10 will hopefully bring more WiFi improvements but it's still under construction. I'm sure JCsullins and Dalingrin will make CM10 great but for now we just have to be patient.


Thanks for the help (and in the past, I benefited from your videos). I am between jobs right now so I will need to hold offon the extender and/or wait for CM10 to show up.


----------



## rcrnko (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Zzed,

Thanks for your response.

I am not sure what version of Cyanogenmod I am using. I downloaded the latest version. I checked my router settings and the channel is set to "Auto".
I also tried going to the App Market to download the FXR WiFi fix and rescue app however I have no connection at all on my touchpad. When I go to my network settings while in Android it says Saved, secured with WPA2.It never gives me a chance to connect.

Any thoughts on what I should try next?

Thanks again!


----------



## rcrnko (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey RonaldDeschain79,

I am downloading the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Nightly 7/7/12 Download as we speak. Let's hope when I flash this it will work. Thanks for the help!![/background]


----------



## rcrnko (Jun 9, 2012)

So I have flashed the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Nightly 7/7/12 Download and still no thing. I have changed my channel on my router to channel 1 from auto.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I think this might be a lost cause.[/background]


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nomad1600 said:


> Thanks for the help (and in the past, I benefited from your videos). I am between jobs right now so I will need to hold offon the extender and/or wait for CM10 to show up.


If you get the chance to try your TP at a friends house or other locations to see how your wifi works there. From my bedroom I get around -70 to - 80(two bars on the wifi symbol). That's around 50 feet away through several walls. From my livingroom, I get -20 to -30(wifi symbol all bars lite up). That's around 20 feet away and one wall. Setting next to the router, the wifi symbol starts to smoke.







Just kidding, but the signal is super strong, around -10.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

rcrnko said:


> So I have flashed the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Nightly 7/7/12 Download and still no thing. I have changed my channel on my router to channel 1 from auto.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I think this might be a lost cause.[/background]


You said when you boot WebOS wifi works OK. That should rule out a hardware issue. Any rom after July 7th has the latest wifi drivers merged and very few folks have reported having wifi issues since then, so your issue is a little puzzling. Back in CM7 and the early CM9 roms, I used to post a list of work arounds that one could try and some of them did help. I did two things to get mine working flawlessly, even with the older drivers. I changed my router channel from auto to 6. I also changed the security, #3. Here is the list:

This may not help, but one never knows. Reboot your router, ie., unplug it for a minute or so and plug it back in. Wait until all lights turn green.
Try connecting. Routers do get hung up from time to time and a hung router will affect all your wifi devices, not just the
TouchPad.

Several other tips to try:

1. Another obscure fix, boot into WebOS and make sure your wifi connects. Use your browser for a sec and then boot back to CM.

2. Delete your wifi profile:

start the terminal app

type su and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)

Reboot your TouchPad.

After your TP reboots, you will have to reestablish the SSID and password for every AP you use.

3. If you are using WPA2 and AES encryption, log into your router and change it to WPA and TKIP encryption.
4. If your router is a dual band (2.4/5 ghz ) router, log into your router and turn off the 5 ghz band.
5. If your router is wifi b/g/n, log into your router and switch to b/g only.
6. Change your router channel to either 1 or 6. Try downloading Wifi Analyzer and having a look at the spectrum in your area. 
Pick either 1 or 6, whichever had the least usage.(This tip is what worked for me.)
7. Go to Settings -->WiFi --> Menu --> Advanced --> Keep WiFi on during sleep --> Always. However, new wifi fixes by JC Sullins
allows me to set my wifi sleep policy to never and I have no issues.
8. Edit build.prop and add the line net.hostname=TouchPad at the end of the file. However, in the latest nightlies,
one can go into settings/developer options and tap on Device hostname and change it there.
Some routers do not like device names that are real long. You can name it whatever you want, TouchPad is just a suggestion.
9. Download Clock Sync, configure it for your timezone and set it to sync on boot.(An incorrect date or time can screw up
wifi and several other things in Android)
10. Try turning off wifi, turn on Airplane mode and then turn wifi back on. 
11. Download Wifi Fixer by Zanshin-g1. I got a cheap Android tablet working on wifi when all the other tricks failed.
12. Download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. It's helped others when nothing else seemed to. It's my understanding that it does
something similar to suggestion #2 along with some other housekeeping.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

As you can see from earlier in this thread, I also have weaker wifi while on CM9 versus while on webOS. I went through the entire list of possible fixes and while there may have been some minor improvement, nothing seemed to have significantly improved wifi on my Touchpad. I am waiting to get a few extra dollars and then I'll add a wifi extender to my home network (I have a Cisco ValetPlus which probably isn't the strongest wifi signal).

Hopefully the steps described above help you...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nomad1600 said:


> As you can see from earlier in this thread, I also have weaker wifi while on CM9 versus while on webOS. I went through the entire list of possible fixes and while there may have been some minor improvement, nothing seemed to have significantly improved wifi on my Touchpad. I am waiting to get a few extra dollars and then I'll add a wifi extender to my home network (I have a Cisco ValetPlus which probably isn't the strongest wifi signal).
> 
> Hopefully the steps described above help you...


Interesting, I compared my readings to yours and they are essentially about the same. Probably would be helpful if you add an extender if you feel you have to have 4 bars throughout your house. There could very well be a difference in the way wifi was implemented in Android vs. WebOS that gives you a stronger signal in WebOS. That's one of those trade offs we have to accept when using free software, written by volunteers on a device that it was never intended to be used on in the first place.


----------



## fast96 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been using channel 1 on my netgear router and the touchpad loves it. I originally had trouble with certificate expiration, seems the android date kept going back to 1971 , LOL But clocksync app fixed that. My cable wifi downloads are around 25mps 25 ft from the router thru 3 walls. So I don't think it's hardware.


----------



## rcrnko (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello folks,

I have tried all of the tasks above and nothing seems to be working for my touch pad. 
I want to install [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Wifi Fix and Rescue but I can't get an internet connection to download. 
Is there anyway I can add the [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Wifi Fix and Rescue program without an internet connection?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thank you[/background]


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

rcrnko said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have tried all of the tasks above and nothing seems to be working for my touch pad.
> I want to install [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Wifi Fix and Rescue but I can't get an internet connection to download.
> ...


If you or a friend have another Android device, download it on that device and then copy the .apk over to your Touchpad and side load it.


----------

